# Kernel 2.6 and acpi?

## RangerDude

You guys who are testing kernel 2.6, maybe you could answer a few questions for me.

- How is acpi in 2.6? Is it just as good as WinXP or just as bad in 2.4? In winXP my notebook doesn't need the fan when idle, however in kernel 2.4 it needs the fan aprox. 30% of the time when idle. I guess I could rephrase the question as: does dynamic amd powernow work?

- Does kernel 2.6 have suspend to ram and suspend to disk? kernel 2.4 has as good as nothing reguarding any suspending option. Even simple sleep doesn't work in 2.4.

I hope 2.6 is a lot better for notebook than 2.4 is. It's really a pain not being able to use proper powermanagement when in gentoo.

----------

## hbmartin

2.6 is supposed to be much better about power management and suspend to disk.

Unfortunately, I don't haev a laptop, so I can't tell you first person  :Sad: 

Grok a bit through the kernel archives.

Harold

----------

## tam

Just ave enabled ACPI on my Thinkpad T23 with 2.6-test9. No ACPI error in dmesg anymore.

----------

## RangerDude

Cna you make it sleep and suspend and use dynamic cpu speed throtle?

----------

## beejay

I have a Thinkpad R40 and yes, with an appropritate configuration You can suspend to disk, sleep and so on. CPU throttling works, too.

----------

## dulljeff

So, can you please mention the required settings for getting all functionalities to work?

I am currently having problems with kernel 2.6.0-test9. I cannot get the perfomance control to run at all.

----------

## tam

I'm not able to suspend my T23 with 2.6

----------

## superjoesmoe

tam,

would you mind posting your acpi kernel settings and the steps you took to get you t23 working with acpi?  i also have a t23 but am having trouble getting acpi to work.  thanks.

----------

## njlg

how did you guys setup your laptop to save on battery power?

----------

## Odin

Powernow worked fine for me in 2.4 (that was a while ago - apparently they've stopped releasing backports to 2.4.x for CPUfreq now?) and still works just fine in 2.6.

Biggest powersaving work I've done on my laptop (an Athlon XP-M based notebook) with 2.6 is enabling the powernow drivers in the kernel and emerging cpudyn, then rc-update add cpudyn default. Cpudyn scales CPU speed up or down based on load, and can also spin down hard drives.. It should work fine with any CPUfreq driver - which covers just about everything, in 2.6. Other than that, I just turn down the LCD brightness.

Haven't played with suspend/sleep at all.

----------

## Raoul_Duke

Had a few probs with 2.6.5 kernels but all the 2.6.4's have been good with my AMD XP-mobile.

----------

